# i know its not about a horse but my dogs being put down on Friday...(3 days from now)



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

I know he's not a horse, but he's a very special part of my life. and i'm loosing him. and i just wanted to share a peice of my special boy with you.

Friday at 9:30 am my best friend is being put down. When i was 10 he was my christmas present, i can't imagine my llife without him, now i'll have to live it. he's only 10. i'm loosing my baby boy, my brother. 
Good Bye Askhim


----------



## princess warrior (Dec 28, 2009)

Im sorry to hear that, they become part of your family, It is hard to let go, I'm doing it too, just had to put down my labrador and she was only 11. Remeber the good times.


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

So sorry you two. It is hard to lose your best friend.


----------



## princess warrior (Dec 28, 2009)

Thankyou, she was a beauty.


----------



## Puddintat (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm sorry about your baby. He'll be waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge, I know for sure. *hugz*


----------



## ArabianLover2456 (Oct 5, 2010)

i just had to put down my gorgous lab <3 at 12


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

Hugs to you! Never easy, be it a horse, a cat or a dog. So sorry that you have to go through this right now.


----------



## jdw (Mar 17, 2011)

It never gets any easier, no matter how old we are. Understanding it all doesn't help much, either. It does beat the alternative of never having them in our lives, though. I thank God for the special gift of animals; most people have more than one special memory of our best friends. Sorry for your loss, and his.


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Whenever tears well up think of all the good times you had. That's what I do when I think how stupid I was to not go to the same school as my BFF. I beat myself for it but I try to remember the fun we had.:hug:


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

To those of us who love them they're never 'just an animal'.

My condolences. It doesn't get any easier, regardless of how many we've lost before.


----------

